# Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht



## sascha (11 Januar 2011)

Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht

Für die Betreiber von Abofallen im Internet sind die rosigen Zeiten offenbar vorbei. Die ersten mutmaßlichen Abzocker stehen demnächst wegen Betrugs vor Gericht.

Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht*

A Flascherl Wein! 


> Auch im Fall der beiden Männer wollte das Landgericht Frankfurt - wie  in solchen Fällen eben "üblich" - zunächst keinen Betrugsprozess  führen. Doch die Richter wurden überstimmt. Der 1. Strafsenat  des Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt entschied nämlich (Beschluss Az.: 1 Ws  29/09), dass gegen die beiden Beschuldigten doch ein Prozess geführt  werden müsse. Das Treiben der beiden sei als gewerbsmäßiger Betrug  einzustufen.


Das ist bedenklich in Deutschland: Erneut muß ein OLG angerufen werden, damit es zu einem Verfahren kommt., Die Justiz hat offensichtlich "blinde Flecken" - und diese hinterlassen Schmutz auf den Roben...


> Die OLG-Entscheidung ist nicht nur eine schallende Ohrfeige für das  Frankfurter Landgericht, das bei der massenhaften Abzocke von  Internetnutzern einmal mehr ein Auge zudrücken wollte; es dürfte auch in  der Szene der Abofallen-Betreiber für Unruhe sorgen. Denn die durften  sich bislang sicher sein, ungestört von der Justiz Millionen scheffeln  zu können. Diese Zeiten könnten nun vorbei sein.


Das ist seit langer Zeit das positivste Ereignis in der Internetabzockwelt.


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht*



sascha schrieb:


> Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht


Zweifellos geht von dieser Entscheidung eine Signalwirkung aus.
Man sollte allerdings abwarten, welche (juristischen) Konsequenzen sich daraus tatsächlich ergeben.
Der anstehende Prozess kann eigentlich nicht anders, als mit einem für die Geschädigten höchst unbefriedigendem Deal enden.
Für die (bekannten) Anwälte der mutmaßlichen Betrüger wird es bei über 4000 Anzeigen kein Problem sein, den Prozess bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag zu verschleppen, wenn das Gericht sich nicht mit ein paar EUR Geldstrafe zufrieden gibt.

Und dass der Tanker die Ketten geworfen hat, fällt IMO eher unter die Rubrik "wegen Reichtum geschlossen".


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht*

[ir]nichts  kann man dir  Recht machen...
Da ringt   sich ein OLG schon nach fünf Jahren Abofallenabzocke auf ein 
Machtwort zu sprechen und das ist dir  immer noch nicht genug ? [/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht*



			
				vzbv newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hat ein deutsches Gericht (OLG Frankfurt) entschieden, dass das  Betreiben einer Abofalle strafrechtlich als Betrug zu werten ist und dem  Landgericht Frankfurt aufgegeben, entsprechend zu entscheiden. *Es  bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich viele deutsche Gerichte dieser  Rechtsprechung anschließen. Eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung sollte  endlich die nötige Abschreckung für solche dubiosen Firmen bringen.*


so isses


----------

